# configuration gift-cvs

## Dom

J'ai installé gift-cvs mais je n'arrive pas à le configurer (j'ai essayé avec giFT-setup et à la main). Lorsque je veux lancer giFT, j'obtiens ce message :

```
$ giFT

 

*** ERROR: Your setup is incomplete ***

 

You will need to run giFT-setup and be sure that you read absolutely

every configuration option (no, really).  If you are unable to complete

giFT-setup, you may optionally copy the contents of the etc/ directory

with the distribution to /home/dominique/.giFT/.

```

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire ce qu'il faut faire ou éventuellement poster le contenu de vos fichiers de config svp ?

----------

## fb99

ton message m'a donné envie de l'installer mais j'ai une erreur en rouge

ACCESS DENIED mkdir: /usr/include/libgift

mkdir: Ne peut créer le répertoire /usr/include/libgift .:Permission non accordée

```

mkdir /usr/include/libgift

make[2]: *** [install-pkgincludeHEADERS] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory /var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.10.0/work/giFT/lib

make[1]: *** [install-am] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory /var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.10.0/work/giFT/lib

make: *** [install-recursive] Erreur 1 

Ensuite il me met un immense message 

---------------------------------ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-gift-cvs-0.10.0-25839.log"

```

----------

## Dom

Tu dois lancer l'installation avec "SANDBOX_DISABLED=1 emerge gift-cvs". Par contre, ne me demande pas pourquoi...   :Confused: 

----------

## fb99

ok merci  :Laughing: 

si j'arrive à le faire marcher je poste mon fichier de configuration.

----------

## fb99

je crois qu'y a pas grand monde qui l'a testé   :Crying or Very sad:  (et qui pourait nous aider pas la même occasion)

c'est pas grave y doit y avoir moyen de trouver la cause du problème   :Wink: 

----------

## Dom

Tu obtiens la même erreur que moi ?

Apparemment c'est un logiciel assez populaire, mais je n'ai rien trouvé à propos de la configuration...

cf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41548&highlight=giftcvs

----------

## fb99

oui exactement la même erreur   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fb99

je vois pas ce que your setup is incomplet peux bien vouloir dire.

Tu pourrais m'éclairer?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dom

Non vraiment pas... Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que dans beaucoup de posts il est dit que les réglages par défaut fonctionnent très bien   :Shocked: 

----------

## fb99

mais c'est vraiment vraiment bizarre en plus y a pas 36000 version de giFT y'en à qu'une (en tout cas dans portage) alors je vois pas pourquoi ça marche pas chez nous et ça marche chez eux   :Mad: 

----------

## Dom

Peut-être parce que c'est une version cvs qui doit être souvent mise à jour... Faudra réessayer dans quelques temps.

----------

## fb99

ouais t'as raison on va pas se fatiguer pour rien   :Laughing: 

ça marche pas ça marche pas

----------

## DuF

J'utilise giFT et il fonctionne très bien, l'histoire du problème de configuration me rappelle quelque chose, même si je ne suis pas sur ma gentoo actuellement, il faut éditer le fichier de configuration, et virer une ligne qui dit que vous avez effectivement bien configuré giFT !

En fait, il suffit de faire juste un petit : vi ~/.giFT/gift.conf et on obtient : 

```
# gift.conf

###############################################################################

###############################################################################

# MAIN

[main]

#

# Boolean determining whether or not this file has been reviewed and is

# complete.  giFT will fail to start unless this is non-zero.  This is done

# so that we can make sure you, at the very least, read through this file.

#

# Default: 0

#

setup = 1

(...)

```

Assurez-vous donc que votre variable setup est bien égale à 1 !

C'est une protection des développeurs pour s'assurer que les utilisateurs on bien fait ce qu'il fallait et configuré correctement le fichier de configuration.... d'ailleurs dans le message d'erreur ils disent bien de s'assurer d'avoir lu le fichier en ENTIER....Last edited by DuF on Thu May 29, 2003 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dom

J'ai terriblement honte   :Embarassed: 

Il suffisait de mettre 1 au lieu de 0 à la première question de giFT-setup... Le pire c'est que c'est écrit explicitement.

Merci beaucoup DuF

----------

## DuF

Et oui   :Laughing: 

Ouh le vilain Dom qui a voulu mettre la charue avant les boeufs   :Laughing: 

Que ça ne se reproduise pas   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dom

Bon ça fonctionne maintenant, mais je n'arrive pas à compiler le plugin FastTrack (pour être connecté au réseau Kazaa), et cette fois-ci je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes, on en parle sur le thread que j'ai cité plus haut.   :Sad: 

----------

## fb99

merci Duf    :Very Happy: 

j'ai pris comme giFToxic comme client.

Ehh c'est incoryable je fais du 48kbs, je suis sur le point de m'évanouir tellement ça va vite, quand on était habitué comme moi à du 4kbs avec emul je peux vous dire que ça change.  :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

Hep !! On dit xmule maintenant   :Wink: 

----------

## Dom

fb99 > T'as dû avoir de la chance parce que j'essaye depuis 3 heures j'ai toujours pas réussi à télécharger un fichier   :Very Happy: 

Sinon, y a quelqu'un qui utilise le plugin FastTrack ?

----------

## fb99

mais c'est triste tout ça tu est bien connecter à Openft. Parce que chez moi ça marche comme sur des roulettes.

J'ai tout de même une question, comment faire pour augmenter la vitesse d'upload.

----------

## Dom

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> tu est bien connecter à Openft

 

Je pense que oui, en tout cas j'ai un "plugins = OpenFT" dans mon gift.conf. Par contre, le nombre d'utilisateurs connecté est très faible (généralement inférieur à 500) et je ne sais pas si c'est normal.

Lorsque je fais une recherche je trouve pleins de fichiers, mais je n'arrive pas à les télécharger : dans Transfers, en regardant les détails, j'obtiens tjs "Cancelled (Remotely)" ou "Malformed HTTP Header"...

----------

## fb99

tu essaye de télécharger quoi par exemple?

----------

## fb99

on peux le trouver ou le plug'in fastrack

----------

## Dom

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> tu essaye de télécharger quoi par exemple?

 

N'importe quoi, j'ai tout essayé, j'obtiens toujours la même erreur.

Pour FastTrack, tu peux aller voir là : http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gift-fasttrack/

Sinon, on en parle sur https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41548&highlight=giftcvs

----------

## yuk159

et voila maintenant je suis dans la meme galere que vous c'est malin ca  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Moi je n'utilise pas le plug-in fast-track, j'utilise OpenFT, préfère utiliser un p2p libre jusqu'au bout  :Smile: 

Sinon j'ai pas de souci pour télécharger qd j'en télécharge un, mais bon j'en fais pas une grosse utilisation non plus....

Pour le nombre d'utilisateurs, oui il est faible mais je trouve toujours ce que je souhaite et à bonne vitesse donc bon m'en fou  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

j'ai essayé de l'installer (fastrack) mais je n'y arrive pas.

j'ai fait make && make install mais ça marche pas

----------

## fb99

tu utilise quoi comme client?

----------

## DuF

giFTcurses en mode texte (ncurses sans doute  :Smile:  ) sinon je préfère giFTui à giFToxic niveau interface graphique, elles sont toutes les 2 en gtk2 mais giFTui me semble bcp plus léger......

----------

